# Laguna REVO 12/16 - any information out there?



## TurnKC (Dec 28, 2018)

I am looking at getting the new Laguna REVO 12/16 and I am having a hard time finding any information. I found a video about making the candy dish about it on YouTube, but not really finding anything else. Has anyone purchased this yet? Does anyone else know anything about this? I stopped by my local Woodcraft and they have some on order but don’t know when they’ll be coming in. Thanks for any info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 28, 2018)

New player in the market

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB6PPCwMSrI


www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLN9h0gXP0w


https://lagunatools.com/classic-machinery/wood-lathe-machines/revo-1216/


----------



## TurnKC (Dec 28, 2018)

I guess I missed a couple on YouTube, thanks for responding! I am really excited to see this one, it looks really great! Still hoping someone here got their hands on one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sataro (Dec 29, 2018)

Been looking at it myself. My speed controller seems to be on the way out in my Delta 46-460. So I was looking at this one as a possible replacement. Got to eyeball it back before Christmas at my local Rockler ‘s store.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2018)

As opposed to using a Vary resistor pot as most DC lathes do this uses a different way to control speeds. Not sure of any other lathes that use this technology. So this could be one of those test subjects. But here is some reading on it for those interested. Pulse Width Modulation.


It is up there in price though.
www.electronics-tutorials.ws/blog/pulse-width-modulation.html


----------



## Sataro (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks John for the update on the pwm... Reading got deep on there but basic explanation broke it down in simple terms.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks John, So If I'm correct, they're using a 555 timer to oscillate the resisted output voltage and now it's more of a digital timing voltage moreso than a analog on/off? Am I understanding that correctly? Isn't this kind of inline with what Dyson and Tesla have been doing for a while? If it is, that's really kinda cool. I'm surprised we haven't seen it before now. With that said, the pulse could be varied and would allow the full torque of the rotor to be envisioned and full potential throughout the full range of the motor. I don't know, maybe I'm seeing this wrong. But, this could be a new step in lathe tech.


----------



## gtriever (Dec 29, 2018)

I've also been waiting for this to come out. I missed the part about the speed control using PWM, but I'm kind of surprised that nobody's used it before in a lathe. Definitely the way to go.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2018)

David I believe you are correct. This technology has been used in other fields such as LED lighting and large light banks. Why has it not been used in motors such as used on a lathe I have no idea but could be a wave of the future and we can see prices fall if more companies use it. Seems like a better way to control speeds torque and keep everything clean. Have to wait and see as more people get these and try them out but for now the old DC motor with its resistive pots work too.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 29, 2018)

I hope so, this could rid us of variable pots(at least in this field) and let the voltage flow. This would be a good thing.

Edit: I'll take that back, it would rid us of variable resistors, variable pots would still give us variable speeds, that's the good thing.


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 29, 2018)

Greetings
PWM is an old technology used to control motor speed and allow a the motor to have the same torque output at slower speeds. I doubt there are any machine tools that use variable resistors to lower the voltage to the motor to control speed.  Lowering speed by just reducing the voltage causes the speed/torque curve to lower proportionately to the change in voltage. If you try to drive load at this lower speed the current goes way up as the motor slows to provide the torque. That could cause you to let the smoke out of the motor. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2018)

Scissortail Pens said:


> I hope so, this could rid us of variable pots(at least in this field) and let the voltage flow. This would be a good thing.
> 
> Edit: I'll take that back, it would rid us of variable resistors, variable pots would still give us variable speeds, that's the good thing.



Broad statement and many variables to the variables so will leave it alone. But the use of this in lathes is something I have not seen before.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 29, 2018)

It is an older tech, the 555 timer was out when I was a child in the 60's and 70's. This isn't variable resistance. This is allowing the timer to output the voltage at timed intervals, thus the full voltage is always there, thus the full torque of the rotor is always there. The control you have is the voltage that you supply the timer with, thus triggering it at variable times.  This allows the full voltage to be there at all times, you just get to control how many times per second that it triggers it.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Dec 29, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> Scissortail Pens said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so, this could rid us of variable pots(at least in this field) and let the voltage flow. This would be a good thing.
> ...



 Yeah, I realize it was a broad statement, and their are many, many, many, variables to it, but it should hold true.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 29, 2018)

As mentioned, old technology, new consumer level application. The key is the full torque across the full speed range, since you are always operating at full voltage. 

Has seen many different applications in the steel industry, especially before everything started to go to VFD and a/c motors.

If the firing package can take the on/off cycling it will see in the consumer level shop, it should be a good thing. Another key will be the ease/cost of replacement of the firing board. 

I like the concept and price point. Could be a good next step for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Gregf (Dec 29, 2018)

Hoping my local Woodcraft gets one in. Definitely interested. Anyone have feedback on Laguna customer service?


----------



## Sataro (Jan 3, 2019)

Just checked today on this lathe. Both Woodcraft & Rockler are offering 10% discount  on Laguna products for the month of January.


----------



## TurnKC (Jan 3, 2019)

My Woodcraft just got their stock in yesterday and I’m going to be picking it up tomorrow with the 10% sale. Pretty excited and looking forward to playing with it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 3, 2019)

I own a Laguna LT-16 resaw bandsaw; their CS has been fine for me over the years s.
They’re proud of their parts, IYKWIM.
I’ve been watching this lathe with interest.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Jan 4, 2019)

I have one.  Picked it up at a Rockler that got them in in time for Black Friday (for the 10% off), before the official release. 

I have turned a single pen on it, because of life circumstances - mainly what I am leaning towards being an allergic reaction to cocobolo right before I got the lathe, followed by Christmas, then end of the year (day job stuff), and a few other things.  I am looking forward to getting out there and using it soon, though.

I did get a chance to test out the customer service - 

When I got it home and put together (about a week after purchase, I didnt really go into the little shop because of the reaction), the speed control just did not work at all.  I sent an email on Friday, and did not hear back.  On Wednesday afternoon I called and their tech team had gone home, the CNC sales guy that answered was no help (apparently well divided groups, no issues there).  I got a reply on Thursday, and the rep was quick to reply after that.  After letting him know the issues, he confirmed my suspicion that it was a control board issue, and they wanted a receipt to send the part out.  Silly me forgot I put it in my wallet, and not with the tool, but I was able to drive back to the store (about 150 mile round trip, though) to get a print out of the transaction, which Laguna accepted, and I had the new board about 4 days later.  They sent me instructions on how to replace (pretty simply, did not need instructions), and we were back in business in about 5 minutes.


I will be happy to answer any questions about it that you might not find online yet, but honestly dont know that I will be able to give any type of real hard use reviews for a while - I work in the financial world and tax time is upon us, and I have some honey-do and bigger projects I need to get done in my short term "spare time" as well.


----------



## gtriever (Jan 4, 2019)

I wonder if the thing is going to be an "excluded item" for that 10% off sale. I received an email from Laguna yesterday offering 10% off at their site, but it specifically excluded the 12/16.


----------



## Sataro (Jan 4, 2019)

gtriever said:


> I wonder if the thing is going to be an "excluded item" for that 10% off sale. I received an email from Laguna yesterday offering 10% off at their site, but it specifically excluded the 12/16.



I called Woodcraft & Rockler this week to check on that very thing. Woodcraft told me I would need to call back & talk to the manager about it. The sales clerk could not find anything on their website about why it would be excluded. Rockler told me it was definitely marked 10% off for the month of January.


----------



## TurnKC (Jan 7, 2019)

That’s interesting about your response from Rockler and the 10% off. I called my Woodcraft where I’ll be buying and the said they were told specifically from Laguna that the 12/16 and accessories were exempt from that deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sataro (Jan 7, 2019)

TurnKC said:


> That’s interesting about your response from Rockler and the 10% off. I called my Woodcraft where I’ll be buying and the said they were told specifically from Laguna that the 12/16 and accessories were exempt from that deal.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Woodcraft salesman told me I would have to call & verify with the manager on the 10% off. They didn’t have any in stock but was expecting delivery of a couple of units.

Rockler had them in stock & told me I could purchase one for $720. Still debating on picking one up.


----------



## TurnKC (Jan 12, 2019)

So I opened this thread hoping to get a little info before I purchased a new lathe. I ended up purchasing the new Laguna REVO 12|16 today and put up a new post with a few pictures in a new thread. Let me know if anyone has any questions!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/just-got-my-laguna-revo-12%7C16-158073/#post2007987


----------

